# The Mayans were right!



## K-man (Dec 20, 2012)

Be afraid, be very very afraid.  I can't contact my friends in New Zealand and I fear the worst. Thousand of alien craft are in the skies above and millions of people are trying to flee our cities to take shelter in the forests. Our strict gun laws have come back to bite us on the bum as we haven't enough weapons to give our citizens a fighting chance.  We just have people running round with sticks shouting "*BANG*" but it doesn't seem to be working.  I'm ready though. I doubt that they've seen my _Chi balls _before so that is my surprise weapon.  

Well, my friends, I must go to do my patriotic duty. Good luck against these invaders, hopefully we'll meet again in a new life starting tomorrow.    :asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2012)

It's still the 20th here in California.  Hopefully the End will be polite enough to hold off in our neighborhood until we pass midnight.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 20, 2012)

Everyone knows this thing is a hoax, you cant possibly belieeuuggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> Everyone knows this thing is a hoax, you cant possibly belieeuuggghhhhhhhhh



midnight?


----------



## seasoned (Dec 20, 2012)

Resistance is futile..........


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm planning on getting drunk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2012)

:hmm: It's 9:30 AM on the 21st in China....and none of my relatives or my wife's friends have called yet...........  :anic:


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 20, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> :hmm: It's 9:30 AM on the 21st in China....and none of my relatives or my wife's friends have called yet...........  :anic:



Sounds like your having a good day then


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 20, 2012)

arnisador said:


> I'm planning on getting drunk.



Hardly ever a bad plan :lol:.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 20, 2012)

This just in from Aussie. Its raining, DURING THE SUMMER.

EDIT:
Update. It was actually my ambient noise generator playing my rain soundscape. I was getting worried for a second!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 20, 2012)

Keep in mind what time zone the Myans were in...


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 20, 2012)

K-man said:


> Be afraid, be very very afraid.  I can't contact my friends in New Zealand and I fear the worst. Thousand of alien craft are in the skies above and millions of people are trying to flee our cities to take shelter in the forests. Our strict gun laws have come back to bite us on the bum as we haven't enough weapons to give our citizens a fighting chance.  We just have people running round with sticks shouting "*BANG*" but it doesn't seem to be working.  I'm ready though. I doubt that they've seen my _Chi balls _before so that is my surprise weapon.
> 
> Well, my friends, I must go to do my patriotic duty. Good luck against these invaders, hopefully we'll meet again in a new life starting tomorrow.    :asian:



Don't worry mate, the yanks have Chuck Norris. The Mayan Calender didn't account for that!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2012)

Galactus sighting in NZ. Stay tuned for details.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 21, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Keep in mind what time zone the Myans were in...


Maybe they were using stardates?


----------



## Uncle (Dec 21, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Maybe they were using stardates?



Great then we just have to get Shatner to fight a rubber Gorn and they'll leave us all alone


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 21, 2012)

STARDATE 43847.1 - IF YOURE HEARING THIS TRANSMISSION, SEND HELP!

WE ARE UNDER ATTACK BY UNKNOWN FORCES. THIS PHOTO WAS TAKEN BY A FEDERATION RUNABOUT AT 2300 HOURS!







I REPEAT...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2012)

That's not real...Godzilla ONLY attacks Japan 


Still no word from China


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 21, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's not real...Godzilla ONLY attacks Japan
> 
> 
> Still no word from China


Theyre all hiding inside apocalypse balls.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 21, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Theyre all hiding inside apocalypse balls.



Isn't that another euphemism for a Chuck Norris tea bagging?


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 21, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Isn't that another euphemism for a Chuck Norris tea bagging?


Incase you thought i was joking, http://www.smh.com.au/technology/sc...defend-against-apocalypse-20121214-2be24.html

Incase you knew i was serious, yes. Yes it is a euphmism for Chuck Norris tea bagging!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## K-man (Dec 21, 2012)

OK Folks. You can stand down. The sun rose again this morning and all the carnage is gone. In fact there is not a single sign of the cataclysmic events of yesterday.  The sun is shining, the birds are singing and it's just another day in paradise. Have a Happy Christmas!  :cheers:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2012)

Not in the USA yet...it is still the 21st :anic:

Reading about the Mayan calendar today and how it really works I discovered theactual date on our calendar as compared to theirs might be the 23rd :anic:

Oh and it does not stop...it just kind of rolls over like a car odometer that has reached its limit...Merry Christmas


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 21, 2012)

K-man said:


> OK Folks. You can stand down. The sun rose again this morning and all the carnage is gone. In fact there is not a single sign of the cataclysmic events of yesterday. The sun is shining, the birds are singing and it's just another day in paradise. Have a Happy Christmas! :cheers:




It's still the 21st where I live.  The day ain't over yet.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2012)

How can I tell if I'm still alive?


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 21, 2012)

Are you craving brains?


Dave Hopper


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 21, 2012)

Its an American Hoax. The Mayans can't even translate the ancient text, at least not completely. How does anyone expect American scientists to get it correct? 2 mistakes off the top. The scientists read the calender in a circle clockwise. The calender is read counter clockwise. 2nd, the calender is read in a spiral as said by the Mayan elders. Nobody can translate the calender completely but they believe 2012 isn't the end but the beginning of duality. Meaning equality between man and woman.

I'm not claiming anything to be correct accept it wasn't Mayans predicting the end of the world. It was outsiders that "thought" they cracked the Mayan code.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K-man (Dec 21, 2012)

arnisador said:


> How can I tell if I'm still alive?


I think, therefore I am?


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 21, 2012)

Stardate 43849.1.
I have locked myself in the basement of a nearby house. I dont know how long its been. I think its been about two days.
The last i heard, Sydney had been taken by the enemy, and we are now besieged.
I havent heard anything from the outside world.
For all i know, we could have been defeated some time ago, or victorious, but i dare not go outside.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe everyone but me has been gotten by the bodysnatchers.


----------



## K-man (Dec 21, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Stardate 43849.1.
> I have locked myself in the basement of a nearby house. I dont know how long its been. I think its been about two days.
> The last i heard, Sydney had been taken by the enemy, and we are now besieged.
> I havent heard anything from the outside world.
> For all i know, we could have been defeated some time ago, or victorious, but i dare not go outside.


It's OK mate.  The bad men have all gone and the good guys have cleaned up the mess.  If you're still frightened PM me your address and I'll arrange to pass by and get you home safely.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 21, 2012)

k-man said:


> it's ok mate.  The bad men have all gone and the good guys have cleaned up the mess.  If you're still frightened pm me your address and i'll arrange to pass by and get you home safely.


but how do i know youre not one of them!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 21, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> but how do i know youre not one of them!



You're confusing the End of the World with Invasion of the Body Snatchers...

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 21, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> You're confusing the End of the World with Invasion of the Body Snatchers...
> 
> Hope that helps.


Tell that to the french people who got flown away off that big mountain ufo parking lot place by the aliens.
For all i know, the enemy have destroyed everything, and now theyre using his computer. AND YOURS.


----------



## K-man (Dec 21, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> but how do i know youre not one of them!


You don't.    And, just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not waiting outside for you! :s193:


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2012)

It's not the 23rd.  It's not the 21st.  It's not the Mayan calendar.  

It's 12/31/12.  Look at your calendar... there's nothing after that!

Well, maybe 01/31/2013...  I see that showing in the small print on my calendar.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 22, 2012)

K-man said:


> You do.    And, you're  not paranoid  they're waiting outside for you! :s193:



Stardate unknown. 

Ive doubled up on barricading the doors.
The voice in my computer monitor told me theyre waiting outside for me, and that i am not paranoid, and that theyre waiting outside for me.

I heard mechanical noises outside. Its either enemy landing craft, or military vehicles. One of them was honking a horn.

End transmission.


----------

